# Made for this?



## SavageBuilder (May 9, 2017)

A little about myself, Im a roofer by trade simply because i grew up installing them with my father. Once i entered my twenties and was fully capable of installing a roof on my own i decided to switch sides and began selling roofs for Top companies in Va. I was astounded that one sq of shingles is 93$. I sold for a few years just to sharpin my skills. i was routinely selling jobs for roughly 15K or more that i knew i could absolutely do the same thing for almost half of these prices.. i guess my question is what can i expect to make realistically if i were to try and start my own business?


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Great question! There really isn't a definite answer, as it all depends on a number of factors. Your level of experience, the size of your business, the region you're in, how much competition you have, how much time you're able to dedicate to your business⁠—all of that matters. Ultimately, what matters most is that you're in a career that's right for you and that you will be fulfilling to pursue on a daily basis.


----------



## Jasonborne852 (Oct 31, 2019)

*Just my opinion..*

You want to start your own business.. doing what exactly..

You want to sell roofs, or sell the task of roofing the home yourself?

you have material cost and than labor costs... the cost of materials shouldn't effect your wage to work. Hmm maybe I'm not understanding 

"I was astounded that one sq of shingles is 93$. I sold for a few years just to sharpin my skills. i was routinely selling jobs for roughly 15K or more that i knew i could absolutely do the same thing for almost half of these prices."

If the shingles cost 93$ how are you going to find the same shingles for half the price? You have an agreement with the seller or something?

Can you break down the formula on how you came upon 15k+ jobs, and how you were able to cut those prices in half using the same materials?...that would be awesome thanks.


----------



## Jason707 (Feb 26, 2020)

Having a platform such as this one allows us roofers to share ideas and bring some knowledge to the table. I've been burned more than a few times whether it be a customer, a partner or a local roofing No matter who or what the situation, you are always to treat this as a business and not the person who's in it to be a friend to those in need or you will be the one in need real fast.
https://www.bayarearoofingpros.com


----------

